# Unexpected Food Discoveries.



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have any of you ever walked into one of your routine 'foodie' haunts and been rewarded with a new gastronomical experience. After services, yesterday, the wife and I dropped into Heinze Bakery, an incredibly delightful opportunity to briefly step out on our accursed diets, on Calumet Ave, Valparaiso, IN. The sweet lady behind the counter recommended I try one of their butterscotch iced donuts, topped with fresh bacon crumbles...the contrast between the salty bacon and the sweet butterscotch icing was sinfully good and an enduring love affair has commenced!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

If you find yourself down here in the Bible belt, go into a Flip Burger Boutique and order a foie gras milkshake. Sounds disgusting but the taste is quite delicious.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

Maybe it is the Atlanta atmosphere (Flip Burger above), but I walked into a local Smyrna favorite and enjoyed a dill pickle popcorn appetizer. Essentially, dill seasoning with a vinegar drizzle. I couldn't lick my fingers enough.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When the wife and I travel south to visit the kids in January, we will have to find a "Flip Burger" location and try both the fois gras milkshake and the dill pickle popcorn appetizer. That popcorn appetizer suggestion triggered a craving for an order of deep fried pickles! Haven't had those in over a year.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^

And when they let you out of that Wabash Hell Hole, please come up here to taste my cat hair pie.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.... 

Surely you can't be referring to the glorious "Crossroads of America" as "that Wabash Hell Hole"? :icon_scratch: In any event, I think I will pas on the cat hair pie!


----------

